# Accutech Tile & Grout Cleaning Special!



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hard to believe it's been over 7 years since we started our business on the PFF. Thanks for the support!

















Cleaning tile & grout can often be a difficult task! 

What is unique about our tile and grout cleaning service is that we use a turbo tool. Instead of dissolving dirt, grime, and grease by scrubbing mopping and slopping the grime around, our tools use the heat, pressure and suction from our truck mount to emulsify, remove and rinse almost instantly. All the mess is vacuumed away for proper disposal.

For more information on a services or to schedule an appointment call or text 850-529-1335 

Accutech Carpet & Tile Cleaning

We offer special rates to forum members on all our services!!!

Our Services:

Carpet Cleaning
Stubborn Stain Removal
Odor Removal
Stain Protectors
Upholstery Cleaning
Tile & Grout Cleaning & Sealing
Stone Tile Cleaning & Sealing
Grout Color Sealing
Commercial & Residential
IICRC Certified

We Accept:
Visa, MasterCard, Discover, Checks, Cash


----------

